# Girls bikes photos only please



## Billythekid (Sep 23, 2021)

Since I just got three girls bikes today might as well start a thread girls bikes only post um up


----------



## Nashman (Sep 23, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Since I just got three girls bikes today might as well start a thread girls bikes only post um up
> 
> View attachment 1483619
> 
> View attachment 1483620



Nice ones too!!


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Sep 23, 2021)

Two old girls


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 23, 2021)

Here Ya Go..................Ladies Colson   🤓  AND a Ladies Monark 😁


----------



## B607 (Sep 24, 2021)

Here's a girls bike with the girl still on it!  My wife and a Starlet I painted up for her.  Gary


----------



## mike j (Sep 24, 2021)

Here's one of my girl's.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 24, 2021)

Girls Bikes!
“I can’t ride that bike!
It’s for a little girl.”


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 24, 2021)

One of the few ladies in the line up.


1940 Huffman built Airflyte.



Here is the little lady out riding her Electra Townie Go.
She appreciates the vintage stuff, just not as much as I do. Lol!
Hey!
Someday, the Townie is going to become a classic. Maybe?
It’s got a Bosch motor.
That’s pretty cool. Kind of?
Lol!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 24, 2021)

1941 Schwinn. with her boyfriend.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 24, 2021)

1950 parts bike


----------



## higgens (Sep 24, 2021)

My newest girlfriend


----------



## higgens (Sep 24, 2021)

I love them girls


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 24, 2021)

These bikes are BEAUTIFUL!
I really do think that the girl bikes look better a lot of the time.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 24, 2021)

Agreed!
For my eyes, the Elgin Skylark is the most beautiful bicycle ever designed.


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## mike j (Sep 24, 2021)

The Skylark is the one all the boys seem to like, especially when they're naked.


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 24, 2021)

I love womens bikes mostly Elgin


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Sep 24, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> One of the few ladies in the line up.View attachment 1483836
> 1940 Huffman built Airflyte.
> View attachment 1483837
> Here is the little lady out riding her Electra Townie Go.
> ...



HOLA, hi there nice lady Huffman I liked those bikes and nice trail to ride w the great view*!*


----------



## Hastings (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 24, 2021)

Manton & Smith. I have robbed the bell, Schwinn grips, Torrington bars and Wald stem since this photo. put a standard Schwinn Stem and 80's $3.00 "Cruiser" bars on it.


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 24, 2021)

My wife’s 1953 Schwinn Hornet, 




that she just might ride some day?


----------



## littleman (Sep 24, 2021)

Out for a ride ride on!!!


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 24, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Agreed!
> For my eyes, the Elgin Skylark is the most beautiful bicycle ever designed.



Which one is that? I especially like the one with three tubes. It's the third from the last, the black one.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 24, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> Which one is that? I especially like the one with three tubes. It's the third from the last, the black one.



Yep!


That’s the “It Girl, Bike.”


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 24, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Yep!View attachment 1484303
> That’s the “It Girl, Bike.”



When I scrolled down a little more, there was a picture of one that identified it as an Elgin as well. I haven't seen an ugly in this thread, but I have to finish the projects I have and get me one of these Elgin Skylarks


----------



## mrg (Sep 24, 2021)

This M & S Golden Eagle like most of get overlooked when there's a boys around!


----------



## Backtatman (Sep 28, 2021)

One I picked up a while back. Thought about parting it out but can't bring myself to do it. I did rob the seat n post off of it. Would like to sell it.


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 28, 2021)

New (old) rear storage for my wife's bike:


----------



## stezell (Sep 29, 2021)

Backtatman said:


> One I picked up a while back. Thought about parting it out but can't bring myself to do it. I did rob the seat n post off of it. Would like to sell it. View attachment 1486746
> 
> View attachment 1486747
> 
> ...



She's a Shelby built bike.
Sean


----------



## Mark VI (Sep 30, 2021)

Here's my Colson Cadet that's for sale. $300


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 9, 2021)

1954 24" Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol by Columbia  also have a 1948 Boys in Red that matches


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 9, 2021)

52 Schwinn D-62 model.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hoagie57 said:


> 1954 24" Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol by Columbia  also have a 1948 Boys in Red that matches
> 
> View attachment 1492619
> 
> ...



That basket makes the whole bike hahaha


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 9, 2021)

37 Manton Smith.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 9, 2021)

100 percent original 61 Schwinn Debutante.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 9, 2021)

A hard to find Schwinn Debbie.


----------



## Mark VI (Oct 9, 2021)

1965 Ross Super Deluxe 👌🏽 $250


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 9, 2021)

39 Manton Smith.


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 9, 2021)

My only girls bike and a work in progress.  1941 Monark Rocket.


----------



## TieDye (Oct 9, 2021)

Here's a few of mine. I need to get pics of the 47 Ridewell with the tank in it.  Plus a few more need to get their beauty shots.
Deb


----------



## manuel rivera (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 10, 2021)

manuel rivera said:


> View attachment 1492775


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 10, 2021)

That has one of the coolest girls tanks I've ever seen. And the rear rack running a close 2nd.  😍  Nice bike 😉


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 10, 2021)

One of my favorite girls bikes


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 10, 2021)

THEES TWO MY WIFE OWNED AT ONE TIME


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 10, 2021)

1941 Huffman.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 10, 2021)

Made this one look better on a challenge.


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 10, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Made this one look better on a challenge.
> 
> View attachment 1493217
> 
> ...



Hope you had money riding on the challenge! There's a thread of before and after you should post this there as well


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 10, 2021)

I did post it when my wife challenged me to make it look better in one day. Thanks


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 10, 2021)

You guys need to back off! There's a limited supply of cool in the world, and you're hogging up too much!


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 10, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> I did post it when my wife challenged me to make it look better in one day. Thanks



That took you one day?!? Are you bionic or something?


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 10, 2021)

No just old, retired and dragging around an oxygen hose. If you look at the thread (Is there a garden bike in this pile of scrap) I built a rideable garden bike in about 9 hours out of scrap parts.. I have nothing else to do I guess.


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 10, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> No just old, retired and dragging around an oxygen hose. If you look at the thread (Is there a garden bike in this pile of scrap) I built a rideable garden bike in about 9 hours out of scrap parts.. I have nothing else to do I guess.



Still impressive. It took several hours to get just to get the chrome fenders from who knows what bike to fit and work on my son's terrible Santa Fe


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 10, 2021)

1941 Schwinn World. bought at the JAF/CO swap.


----------



## mrg (Oct 10, 2021)

Bought this aluminum fendered 38 Elgin to go with my boys version but been haning the shed for the 30+ yrs I’ve had it.


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 11, 2021)

My wife's 1953 Monark Rocket before I disassembled the front end. Replacing any non-original parts out for the correct parts.


----------



## Bike Bitten (Oct 12, 2021)

I Love the Ladies!


----------



## tech549 (Oct 12, 2021)

prewar rollfast


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 12, 2021)

Here’s a few of ours


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 12, 2021)

One more


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 12, 2021)

NOT MANY SCHWINNS!  TOO MANY HAVE BEEN PARTED OUT FOR USEABLE PARTS ON BOYS FRAMES.

MOST OF THE GIRLS SCHWINNS ARE STEP THRU FRAMES FOR SENIORS.

MY FIRST AND SECOND GIRLS SCHWINN BIKES WERE ALL RATTLE CAN REPAINTED AND HAND STRIPED

BY ME AND SOLD TO AN OLD MAN AND LADY.  SO MUCH WORK ON A $300 BIKE THAT YOU COULD

NOT BE ABLE TO RCOUP TIME AND COST.  GOOD EDUCATION AND NO MORE RESTORES FOR ME.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Oct 12, 2021)

No OG paint left on this one but one of my favorite girls, put quite a few miles on her😏


----------



## Robinson (Oct 14, 2021)

One of my girls bikes


----------



## flyingtaco (Oct 14, 2021)

Debutante with scarecrow “Shirley Gail” currently at the shop my wife works at.


----------



## JLF (Oct 16, 2021)

Pre War Rollfast brought back to life using my parts stash.  Hubs date coded 1934.  Different wheelset in photo while originals were serviced.  Bent fork but rides nice.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## rustyjones (Oct 17, 2021)

Frolicking in the garden...


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 19, 2021)

My freshly tricked out Collegiate


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## dasberger (Oct 20, 2021)

1940 Iver 87L Twin loop Roadster in fantastic original condition


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 20, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1499237
> 
> View attachment 1499238
> 
> ...



That is an awesome collection! Each one is a beauty!


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 20, 2021)

1937 Chrome Master


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 23, 2021)

Here’s my Shelby gal.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Girlbike (Oct 23, 2021)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 1500763



That picture came out cool! Nice work!


----------



## Girlbike (Dec 29, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Made this one look better on a challenge.
> 
> View attachment 1493217
> 
> ...



You knocked the hell out of that challenge!


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 30, 2021)

38 ladies elgin , I actually LOVE this bike , originally bought to part out & use on a twin bar project but not sure I can now ?


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 30, 2021)

A Real Lady Demands Respect! At 73 this 2 tone Lady is still sexy. 1949 Monark Super Deluxe survivor.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## mike j (Dec 30, 2021)

....


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 30, 2021)

Is that an OG Elgin tank on that bike.


----------



## Girlbike (Dec 30, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> 38 ladies elgin , I actually LOVE this bike , originally bought to part out & use on a twin bar project but not sure I can now ?
> 
> 
> OZ1972 said:
> ...


----------



## manuel rivera (Dec 30, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> A Real Lady Demands Respect! At 73 this 2 tone Lady is still sexy. 1949 Monark Super Deluxe survivor.
> 
> View attachment 1536840



Fine looking lady!


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 30, 2021)

My "wife's" bikes.. 😆


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 30, 2021)

Pam's 1939 "electric" Elgin ( check out front hub) and 1952 Huffman Dial Your Ride.


----------



## Girlbike (Dec 30, 2021)

vincev said:


> View attachment 1537076



What is the green and white one? I saw one, took a picture and showed it to a friend of mine. We agreed that it must be the most beautiful, elaborate, and over the top bike ever.


----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> What is the green and white one? I saw one, took a picture and showed it to a friend of mine. We agreed that it must be the most beautiful, elaborate, and over the top bike ever.



It is a J.C.Higgins.Paint is original and has the Bat Wing headlight.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 30, 2021)

1951 and 1955 Schwinn Hornet's...1939 Hawthorne...1947 Schwinn (Lexington Badged). Only the tires are the Hawthorne were changed, otherwise all 4 bikes are original.


----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2021)

Roadmaster.Original pain




t....


----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2021)

View attachment 1537446


----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Girlbike (Dec 30, 2021)

vincev said:


> Roadmaster.Original painView attachment 1537380
> 
> t....



That's why girlbikes rule the world!


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

Came across this Dutch Excelsior Nostalgie; for 28x1 1/2" wheels it rides pretty Nice. Been thinkin'bout makin' a narrow tire board track out of it ....


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 30, 2021)

My sister on the first ride of her first bike  in almost 50 years after her last ride and my restoration


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

rustystone2112 said:


> My sister on the first ride in almost 50 years after her last ride and my restoration
> 
> View attachment 1537506
> 
> ...



She's bare foot too!


----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

vincev said:


> View attachment 1537580



She's purty for a Red bike❗


----------



## mrg (Dec 30, 2021)

When I put this old lady in the garage 25 yrs ago we weren't even thinking about OG paint under bad repaints so may have to ck next time this Colson built Goodyear Double Eagle Clipper is out to see what's under that ugly blue!


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

mrg said:


> When I put this old lady in the garage 25 yrs ago we weren't even thinking about OG paint under bad repaints so may have to ck next time this Colson built Goodyear Double Eagle Clipper to see what's under that ugly blue!View attachment 1537593
> 
> View attachment 1537594
> 
> View attachment 1537595



Get to it man😯 I bet it cleans up Nicely & is that unique gem 🤔


----------



## mrg (Dec 30, 2021)

Sorry, may take it out for a ride but way down on the list of projects🥺


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

mrg said:


> Sorry, may take it out for a ride but way down on the list of projects🥺



I appreciate seeing it; 1st 1 or at least that I recall. Lol. I understand the whole project list situation; they always tend to grow & the funds disappear jus' as quick 😭


----------



## mrg (Dec 30, 2021)

TIME, Time, time!!


----------



## Girlbike (Dec 31, 2021)

mrg said:


> Sorry, may take it out for a ride but way down on the list of projects🥺



It's cool that it would be out and about anyway.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2021)

.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Here’s one of my girls favorite


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 31, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s one of my girls favorite
> 
> View attachment 1537745



She's got Good taste in bikes 👍🏻


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> She's got Good taste in bikes 👍🏻



The jury is still out on her taste in men hahaha


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 31, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The jury is still out on her taste in men hahaha



Every daddy's Nightmare
🤣🤣🤣

Careful daughters have brought me home; I try to be a decent/good guy but I Am a Guy❗ 🙃


----------



## TRM (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 19, 2022)

Rollfast


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 19, 2022)

Another of the wife's bikes...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 19, 2022)

Mrs. Skid's Monark


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 19, 2022)

This one is her favorite.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 19, 2022)

My Daughter about 15+ years ago on an old Hiawatha ( looks like a Schwinn front fender) I found in Minneapolis, Mn. back in the 80's. It was my 1st balloon tire bike. I gave it to my ( Wife/now Ex, she gave it back to me after split as a nice gesture/go figure?) then I gave to our Daughter.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 19, 2022)

Tim the Skid said:


> Another of the wife's bikes...
> View attachment 1552414






Tim the Skid said:


> Mrs. Skid's Monark
> View attachment 1552416



Girls bikes or Not I'd love the daylights outta both of those too❗that 2 tone on the Schwinn is my all time 🤤 colors & other than Gumby or Blue that is my favorite for those deep fender Monarks 😉


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 19, 2022)

Nashman said:


> My Daughter about 15+ years ago on an old Hiawatha ( looks like a Schwinn front fender) I found in Minneapolis, Mn. back in the 80's. It was my 1st balloon tire bike. I gave it to my ( Wife/now Ex, she gave it back to me after split as a nice gesture/go figure?) then I gave to our Daughter.View attachment 1552428
> 
> View attachment 1552429
> 
> View attachment 1552430



Can't shake a stick at her giving it back. My ex didn't wanna give me my own stuff back let alone anything I bought to make life easier or fun for us. Not even the bikes she wouldn't ride. Bike ended up where it needed to be with your daughter 🤔


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 20, 2022)

1941 Elgin Girls Deluxe Sports model.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 20, 2022)

Mmmm 🤤 these green/lime green bikes up in here🤔🍏🍐🥝 Ohhh My🤯


----------



## vincev (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## John (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## johnmp12 (Jan 21, 2022)

Schwinn Phantom


----------



## johnmp12 (Jan 21, 2022)

1930's Elgin


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 21, 2022)

johnmp12 said:


> 1930's Elgin
> 
> View attachment 1553092



Nice his & hers but that boys in the background 😏


----------



## Girlbike (Jan 21, 2022)

Superman1984 said:


> Nice his & hers but that boys in the background 😏



It's a real horse race, that girlbike is a STRONG contender.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 21, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> It's a real horse race, that girlbike is a STRONG contender.



Ohhh Nooo doubts there❗
Jus' a 🤤 machine for that loop tail + the open No seat tube design. 

I will always remember meeting Don Christie, The Hurricane Coasters for the 1st time & him letting me ride his 🤤🤤🤤.
It was an experience & uniquely different with the shrouds etc.


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Jan 21, 2022)

The bosses and their rides


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Jan 21, 2022)

1936PEDALER said:


> The bosses and their rides
> 
> View attachment 1553149
> 
> ...



The last 3 could be relocated 😉


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 21, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> View attachment 1553426
> 
> View attachment 1553427
> 
> View attachment 1553428



You don't need #3 send it to me😝


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 22, 2022)

A 1948 Columbia 5 Star Superb, and a 1962 Schwinn Ladies Traveler.
Ride on, 
Sean


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 22, 2022)

Roadkill said:


> A 1948 Columbia 5 Star Superb, and a 1962 Schwinn Ladies Traveler.
> Ride on,
> Sean
> 
> ...



That Columbia & those Superb white walls 😎


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

1938 CWC Firestone Fleetwood


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

1940 26X Monark


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

1936 Huffman


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

1938 Huffman


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

1938 Huffman Streamline


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

1934 Huffman


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

1939 Huffman


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

1938 CWC


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

1941 Huffman


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

1941 Colson Twin


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

1940 Colson


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

1937 CWC


----------



## kreika (Jan 23, 2022)

The only girl in my life! 1940 Murray built. This is possibly the only one known in this color scheme and branded  “Penco” for JcPennys. Love to see any other Penco badged Pacemaker’s out there! I dare you! lol


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

Chromemaster


----------



## kreika (Jan 23, 2022)

16 pages in I haven’t seen any of @fordmike65 lovely ladies! Maybe I missed a page.


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

1940 Twin Flex


----------



## Girlbike (Jan 23, 2022)

John said:


> 1940 26X MonarkView attachment 1554409
> 
> View attachment 1554410



That's up there with the coolest things ever. With a cool vintage picture of same


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

Rollfast


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2022)

Girls party


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 23, 2022)

John said:


> 1940 26X MonarkView attachment 1554409
> 
> View attachment 1554410



Somebody was the classy girl next door 🤤


The bike still shows it 😎


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 25, 2022)

bump


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 25, 2022)

..


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 25, 2022)

These ones have moved on to new homes, they were all great riders, probably should have kept them.













1948 Monark Super Deluxe
1953 Monark Sunliner
late 1940's Columbia built Macy and Co. Cyclone


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 25, 2022)

JC Higgins. recently sold and going to Burning Man.


----------



## rstytnsp (Jul 25, 2022)

hot butts


----------



## Nashman (Jul 25, 2022)

John said:


> Girls partyView attachment 1554535



Look like a sleepover pajama party! WOW!


----------



## Nashman (Jul 25, 2022)

Maybe shoulda kept, but whatever. Room is a premium.


----------



## flyingtaco (Jul 26, 2022)

Picked this Hollywood yesterday. Loving the color. Not sure what year it is. Haven’t looked up the serial number yet.


----------



## flyingtaco (Jul 26, 2022)

March of 67?


----------



## Misterotis (Jul 29, 2022)

I got both of these lovely ladies for less than what I’d pay for one mens. When I ride them nobody gives me a hard time about riding a girls model. They just say cool bike.


----------



## Sven (Aug 10, 2022)

Estate sale 1945 Westfield



1937 CWC


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 10, 2022)

My wife’s 1953 Schwinn Hornet she has never ridden in the past 10 years. It’s all original!



It maybe time to sell?


----------



## HARPO (Aug 11, 2022)

1955 Enfield Coventry Cross...


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 13, 2022)

HARPO said:


> 1955 Enfield Coventry Cross...
> 
> View attachment 1678278
> 
> View attachment 1678279



Love the colour.


----------



## John (Aug 14, 2022)

1936 Girls Indian


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 14, 2022)

John said:


> 1936 Girls IndianView attachment 1679374
> 
> View attachment 1679373



Does that flex with that single bar?


----------



## John (Aug 14, 2022)

Misterotis said:


> Does that flex with that single bar?



The frame has a suspension spring to flex


----------



## Dawalt (Aug 14, 2022)

1937 roadmaster supreme bought at Portland Indiana swap few years back (yes it’s restored)- rides like a tank (that’s what she says)


----------



## HARPO (Sep 17, 2022)

1955 Enfield Coventry Cross. All original, right down to the tires and working Dynohub.  🙂


----------

